
Daily, curated, remote jobs for people willing to work from anywhere - cezarfloroiu
https://workremotely.io/
======
JoachimS
Not 100% sure this is a work from home-job:

[https://workremotely.io/details/127-remote-science-
technolog...](https://workremotely.io/details/127-remote-science-technology-
weapons-analyst-at-central-intelligence-agency-washington-dc)

~~~
cezarfloroiu
Indeed! Thanks for spotting that, need to review my regex :) Will take it off
asap

